
Show HN: CAA – Lightweight distributed session management [Go / TLA+] - endiangroup
https://endian.io/articles/compandauth/
======
derpyderp1
Go is not a particularly good language, I guess there is some productivity
gains for some.

~~~
endiangroup
fortunately there is a TLA+ spec so you can rewrite the system in any language
you like!

~~~
aefdhkiodsa
TLA+ isn't a particular good or interesting formal specification language. I
suppose some peons must get some value out of it

